# Colorado Echo Lake / Mount Evans Site 14 (Best) Available



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have decided to see Yes in concert instead of camping at Echo Lake (base of Mt. Evans) in Colorado. We had planned on doing both but realized that would be risky with traffic. Once you arrive at Echo Lake, you really don't care to leave. So I have for sale the best site at Echo Lake. Site 14 is rarely available unless you book months in advance. Cost is $43 for the two-night trip. Reply to this thread if you want it. I will forward the reservation confirmation to the buyer. Below are reservation details and photos from our last trip to Echo Lake.

Randy

Campground: ECHO LAKE
Site: 14
Site Type: RV NONELECTRIC
Arrival Date: Fri Aug 8 2014
Departure Date: Sun Aug 10 2014
Length of Stay: 2
Equipment: 1 Trailer
# of Vehicles: 1
Check-In Time: 2:00 PM
Check-Out Time: 1:00 PM


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I was going to jump on this. I've decided that getting camp sites from you is my thing! Unfortunately, I have something going on that weekend. I really want to go there, and now I know what site to get for next time.


----------

